# LA 302 loader



## judesson (Aug 21, 2015)

my loader on my b7500 hung in the down position , will not raise the bucket but it will tilt the 
bucket up and down. The joystick is hung in the down position , i removed the complete valve block to have it rebuilt . My question is I hooked the in hose to the out hose going to and from the valve block so I could continue to use my mower deck but the deck will not raise?? I left the relief line free. Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated

thanks judesson


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy judesson, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have one line in (pressure) and two out ('power beyond' and return) plus four control lines (to loader). Try hooking the pressure line to the 'power beyond' line.


----------



## judesson (Aug 21, 2015)

I have hooked the line that connects to the in port on the valve to the line that connects to the out port on the valve
You're saying connect the in line to what I was calling a relief line ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at page M 11 on the referenced Kubota PDF: 
http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoInde...LA351, LA352, LA401, LA402 WSM.pdf&AutoIndex=

This should be a drawing of your valve, if not move up to the older valve drawing in the same PDF. You want the pump pressure line connected to the power beyond line. That provides full pressure to the three point system when the loader valve is removed.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

You said that the Joy stick is in the down position. It might be detents into the float position. Try pulling it back to natural. If it goes to natural, try it see if it works.


----------



## judesson (Aug 21, 2015)

thanks everyone, with the diagram I understand which is the power beyond line and will try it tomorrow judesson


----------

